

Khosla’s Keith Rabois Aiming to Launch His Magic Home-Selling Site in June - twohey
http://recode.net/2014/05/23/khoslas-keith-rabois-aiming-to-launch-his-magic-home-selling-site-in-june/

======
jgalt212
Rabois potentially has a massive adverse selection problem on his hands here.
i.e. the only ones willing to hit his admittedly low-ball bid are those whose
houses have been mis-valued by the Homerun model.

